
Epistemic Learned Helplessness - jstanley
https://web.archive.org/web/20180406150429/https://squid314.livejournal.com/350090.html
======
ordu
(2013) Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10279864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10279864)

